# enclosed car transporter



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

My car is going into Polished Bliss in a months time to get a full detail but the problem is I stay in Turriff and know the weather it wont be suitable to drive it home with outgetting manky. Does anyone know of an enclosed car transporter for hire.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

I would have a look in the back of the classic car mags (pratical classics ect) sounds like the kind of thing hey would advertise,do let us know who you used when you find one though!


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

GTIRed said:


> My car is going into Polished Bliss in a months time to get a full detail but the problem is I stay in Turriff and know the weather it wont be suitable to drive it home with outgetting manky. Does anyone know of an enclosed car transporter for hire.


My ex boss has one
Not sure if they would pick it up or not
I may find time to ask


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Car Collection Delivery and Transportation

Classic and Performance Car Specilaists

Working Nationwide and Into Europe.

Fully Enclosed and Open Transportation Options.

Tel - 01604 845510

Mobile - 07815 061785

Was advertised in Aberdeen,so must has someone based up this way


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Brian Winton Transport 
Upper Mains of Asleid, New Deer, Turriff
01771 643921

maybe worth a call


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

http://www.scottishelises.com/phpbb/

I'm sure some of these lads have them.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

You don't need an enclosed one - finding an open one will be much easier an dcheaper to hire (assuming you have a tow bar) , and then get a cover to go on it plus a cargo net - we supply them at www.carcovershop.co.uk (nets not on site but £25 each).
Depending on what car you have I may have an alternative solution - PM me.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> You don't need an enclosed one - finding an open one will be much easier an dcheaper to hire (assuming you have a tow bar) , and then get a cover to go on it plus a cargo net - we supply them at www.carcovershop.co.uk (nets not on site but £25 each).
> Depending on what car you have I may have an alternative solution - PM me.


Not being funny but would'nt a cover on car in an open trailer cause the cover to abraide the paintwork with the buffeting of the wind, causing damage to the paint?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Recommended companies;

Paul Ridley
Triple C
We Move Cars

Can supply more but these guys all have closed transporters but are based down this way so cost may be excessive.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Mr Concours said:


> Not being funny but would'nt a cover on car in an open trailer cause the cover to abraide the paintwork with the buffeting of the wind, causing damage to the paint?


I would be extremely worried about this too - we have corrected too many cars suffering this kind of damage already this year.


----------

